

Ask HN: Will all non-violent drug offenders be released from prison? - hoodoof

If prohibition ends and the &quot;war on drugs&quot; comes to an end, is it possible that all non violent drug offenders might be released from prison?
======
paulhauggis
I don't think there are offenders in prison for just smoking a joint. I also
don't think they will make Cocaine, Heroin, or Crack-cocaine legal anytime
soon (which is most likely why someone is still in prison).

On top of everything, legalization still won't mean you can become a dealer
with no rules. There will still be heavy regulations. Vicodin is a legal drug,
yet you can still go to jail for going around regulations and selling it out
of your house.

------
bediger4000
Not a chance that the War on Drugs will end. The USA has spent the last 50+
years demonizing some drugs. We have prosecutors whose entire career has been
wrapped up in prosecuting drug offenders. It will require a generational
change to stop the War on (some) Drugs.

Several federal agencies exist solely to perpetrate the War on Drugs. That's a
lot of white welfare to get rid of quickly.

